# Java SMTP Server



## Finnhax (9. Okt 2011)

Hey!
Ich suche nach einer lib, die einen lightweight SMPT-Server bereitstellt!
Hab schon gegooglet, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Der Server muss wirklich nicht mehr können als E-Mails zu verschicken! Kein Empfangen, kein Spamfilter oder ähnlicher Schnick-Schnack 
Kann da wer was empfehlen?

Gruß,
Finnhax


----------



## HoaX (9. Okt 2011)

Wenn er nur _verschicken_ soll, dann wohl ehr einen SMTP-Client?! In den Fall schau dir mal JavaMail an. Ansonsten beschreib dein Problem genauer was du vorhast, oder implementiere es selbst. SMTP is ja nicht sooo kompliziert.


----------



## musiKk (9. Okt 2011)

Haha, der war gut. Unbedingt was vorgefertigtes nehmen.

Den Anforderungen nach klingt das in der Tat nach einem SMTP-Client. JavaMail ist dafür bestens geeignet.


----------



## Gassst (9. Okt 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die beiden über mir auf die Idee kommen dass das du nach einer client lib suchst, aber für einen mailserver kann dir sicher apache james weiterhelfen: Apache James Project - Overview


----------



## Finnhax (9. Okt 2011)

In der Tat suche ich nach einem eigenständigen SMTP-Server und nicht nach einem Client um über E-Mail-Anbieter zu senden!
James schau ich mir mal an, danke


----------



## HoaX (9. Okt 2011)

Gassst hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die beiden über mir auf die Idee kommen dass das du nach einer client lib suchst, aber für einen mailserver kann dir sicher apache james weiterhelfen: Apache James Project - Overview



Da er TO oben schreibt dass er keine Mails empfangen will, sondern nur senden. Und genau das macht ein SMTP-Client! 
Ein SMTP-Server dient der Annahme/Empfangen von Mails.


----------



## Gasssst (9. Okt 2011)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Da er TO oben schreibt dass er keine Mails empfangen will, sondern nur senden. Und genau das macht ein SMTP-Client!
> Ein SMTP-Server dient der Annahme/Empfangen von Mails.



Öhm.., nein.


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Okt 2011)

Gasssst hat gesagt.:


> Öhm.., nein.



Öhm... doch


----------



## musiKk (9. Okt 2011)

Ja, schon klar. Ein SMTP-Server wird zum Versenden genutzt (nimmt die Mails eines Clients an und versendet sie für ihn), Gasssst hat da schon recht. Es passiert allerdings nicht selten, dass hier mal die Terminologie durcheinander gehauen wird, darum war die Annahme einer Client-Bibliothek nicht so weit hergeholt. Bei einem Gast kann man immerhin nicht sehen, wie der Kenntnisstand sonst so ist.


----------



## TheDarkRose (10. Okt 2011)

Nee, ein SMTP-Server nimmt nur Mails an und gibt sie wohlmöglich an einen LDA weiter. Ein SMTP-Client versendet Emails an einen SMTP-Server. Im großen und ganzen läuft ein sogenannter MTA (Mail Transfer Agent), der SMTP Server und SMTP Client in einem hat.

Bspw. schön an der Konfiguration von Postfix ersichtlich. Dort gibt es teils gleichnamige Paramter, die sich nur durch die Prefixes smtpd_ und smtp_ unterscheiden. Also die einen sind dort für den Serverteil die anderen für den Clientteil. Ein MTA eben ^^


----------

